
California set to ban all heavy diesel trucks and vans by 2045 - reddotX
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/06/california-set-to-ban-all-heavy-diesel-trucks-and-vans-by-2045/
======
etaioinshrdlu
The title is misleading. They are only going to ban sales within the state.

Honestly, the rule seems to mean almost nothing if you can just drive any
truck in from anywhere.

This is an incredibly weak move.

~~~
brudgers
_just drive any truck in from anywhere_

California has emissions testing as part of vehicle registration.
Historically, this is the same strategy that raised automobile emission
standards starting in the 1970's. Or to put it another way, the people who sat
around devising the scheme spent all day getting paid to think about it for "n
number of days" and have careers worth of experience doing this doing these
sorts of things to address these sorts of issues.

